# What do you think of female fighters?



## so.nice (Dec 9, 2015)

I like this one


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2015)

I would bang any and all of them. I would have them kick my ass for 20 minutes or so first... you know, as foreplay...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

I totally just did a fight thread the other day, you fucking biter! 

One starred!


----------



## so.nice (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I totally just did a fight thread the other day, you fucking biter!
> 
> One starred!


This is bigger than that


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2015)

Did you ever bang that high school chick from those text messages???


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

so.nice said:


> This is bigger than that


 Say wot m8? I'll have @lahadaextranjera crush yer face in, I swear on me mum!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2015)

so.nice said:


> This is bigger than that





Pinworm said:


> Say wot m8? I'll have @lahadaextranjera crush yer face in, I swear on me mum!


I think he is referring to your respective penises...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Did you ever bang that high school chick from those text messages???


That was his sister. Yes, I believe he did.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That was his sister. Yes, I believe he did.


And I thought I wouldn't be able to masturbate to this thread. Thanks, bro...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

So you want female fighters? @Diabolical666 would shove all 9 inches of her 62 holed Doc Martins up OPs ass. Then bake us all brownies while she sucked back a box of whip its after polishing off a bottle of Jack Daniels. There's a real fighter for ya....Treat it.

Biter!


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

For the record, I'm totally not even mad there is a new fight thread already...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> For the record, I'm totally not even mad there is a new fight thread already...


This is a fight thread? 
This One time a retarded kid started a fight thread just a day after the most awsomest fight thread was started. This guy posts a video and says" I like this one" and expected me to watch it.. it was fucking crazy. I don't post the videos I made of his mom fucking whoever answers our Craigslist adds and expect him to watch it. Some people just have no respect.




Oh yea, I got a Christmas tree.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 9, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I like this one


that voice is annoying AF tho...


----------



## so.nice (Dec 9, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> that voice is annoying AF tho...


Really? I find it sexy as hell, she sounds gangster af and I've never heard a chick talk like that


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 9, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Really? I find it sexy as hell, she sounds gangster af and I've never heard a chick talk like that


Come to Dallas, they all sound like that..


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 10, 2015)

Female MMA fights are just bum fights to me. 99% of womens mma fights are sloppy and just plain boring to me to watch

Anytime a Womens UFC fight comes on everyone ethier goes for their smoke/bathroom break or get as much booze in them as possible before the real fights come back on after the womens fight is over.

The only thing I enjoy about women in the UFC is seeing the better looking ones going around in them tight booty shorts.


----------



## Jaquenetta25 (Dec 16, 2015)

Female fighters face stigma when competing.
What makes this sport so interesting is that it combines various techniques from different fights and so there are nearly no limitations to the techniques.

http://www.primarkopeningtimes.net/primark-croydon-opening-times/


----------



## poo bear (Dec 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I would bang any and all of them. I would have them kick my ass for 20 minutes or so first... you know, as foreplay...


fucking ronda rousey with 2 dislocated elbows is on my bucket list


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2015)

poo bear said:


> fucking ronda rousey with 2 dislocated elbows is on my bucket list


To fuck or fight?


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

as henry cooper said;women are for loving not fighting-i guess he never met my mum.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

female soccer has really taken off-the girls play as well as blokes,but only get a fraction of the pay.they used to have to pay thier own expenses
thats starting to change.Female soccer may be more entertaining to hetrosexuals-cant see the fun in a bunch of guys kicking a handbag around.
As for fighting-leave it to soldiers.No handbags cept the one full of morphine.People will do anything -as long as theyre stooopid enuf.Male or female.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 17, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I like this one


The ragin Lithuanian...

She's fn tenacious. And hot.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 17, 2015)

I like Paige Vanzant


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 18, 2015)

I love Holly Holm. So humble and quite nice looking to.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 18, 2015)

Sex and violence.nice


----------



## Beemo (Jan 8, 2016)

miesha tate has a nice azz...........


----------

